# Vaporesso Gemini RTA paint quality



## CloudmanJHB (20/8/16)

Hi all does anyone have a black one of these? How is the paint quality? Any paint peel issues?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudmanJHB (20/8/16)

Then I shall be the test bunny on this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chukin'Vape (23/8/16)

I have one - 2 months no problem yet!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (23/8/16)

Good to know thanks mate, I took the black one so glad to hear !


----------



## sabrefm1 (23/8/16)

have one, had it for few months no issues of peeling

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

